# Listening...why did you lie?



## candycorn

Before the 2012 Presidential Election, [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] challenged me and some others to a simple bet.

If Obama won, he would leave.
If Romney won, we would leave.

Obama won 332-206 in the Electoral College.

 [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]...simple question...can you explain the following:

Why did you lie?

Can you be trusted since you're obviously not a man of your word?

The floor is yours.


----------



## Listening

Let's see....

You don't have time to debate when called out......

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-bull-ring/340259-drake-roberts-v-candycorn.html#post8621650

But you have time post this in the Bull Ring ?

I'd say that makes you a liar.

Have a day.....

Now...here are the Bull Ring Guidelines:

he Bull Ring Rules and Guidelines

+ONLY the participants are allowed to debate/participate/comment in the thread (members can "like" rebuttals/arguments and neg/pos rep debater(s) ~ 2/48 will still apply~ )

+Debaters determine terms and/or rules of debate i.e debate can be ongoing or close on a certain day or time etc.

+3 Judges will be appointed and agreed upon by the participants (optional). Judges will determine the winner of the debate at it's closing and post results in the Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Out Forum 

+After debate is finished the thread will be closed (applies only to debates that have a time frame attached. Participant(s) will contact staff to close thread )

+Member/Team Challenges will be made via PM or the appropriate forum (see below)

+Discussions on past, present and future debates will be made in the appropriate forum (see below)

+Outside of participating members, the Bull Ring is READ-ONLY. Failure to comply will result in non-participating members being removed from the Bull Ring (Forum will no longer be visible to member)

*To discuss current/past/future debates or to challenge other members/teams please use the Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Outs Forum. Again, the Bull Ring is READ-ONLY*

******************

Which you have already violated.  I've agreed to nothing...yet.

There is a call out section and I suggest you get this moved to that point so you can whine your ass off and still be within board rules.

You might want to learn how to participate in something.  Or are you so important that you can just ignore the rules ?

Actually it belongs in the taunting zone but then again...you're to busy to care about keeping to guidelines.  There is already one there......

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/325638-look-who-has-slithered-back-to-the-forum.html

Why don't you hop on that one and give dottie the electronic love she so desperately desires ?

Jerk.


----------



## candycorn

Listening said:


> Let's see....
> 
> You don't have time to debate when called out......
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-bull-ring/340259-drake-roberts-v-candycorn.html#post8621650
> 
> But you have time post this in the Bull Ring ?
> 
> I'd say that makes you a liar.
> 
> Have a day.....
> 
> Now...here are the Bull Ring Guidelines:
> 
> he Bull Ring Rules and Guidelines
> 
> +ONLY the participants are allowed to debate/participate/comment in the thread (members can "like" rebuttals/arguments and neg/pos rep debater(s) ~ 2/48 will still apply~ )
> 
> +Debaters determine terms and/or rules of debate i.e debate can be ongoing or close on a certain day or time etc.
> 
> +3 Judges will be appointed and agreed upon by the participants (optional). Judges will determine the winner of the debate at it's closing and post results in the Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Out Forum
> 
> +After debate is finished the thread will be closed (applies only to debates that have a time frame attached. Participant(s) will contact staff to close thread )
> 
> +Member/Team Challenges will be made via PM or the appropriate forum (see below)
> 
> +Discussions on past, present and future debates will be made in the appropriate forum (see below)
> 
> +Outside of participating members, the Bull Ring is READ-ONLY. Failure to comply will result in non-participating members being removed from the Bull Ring (Forum will no longer be visible to member)
> 
> *To discuss current/past/future debates or to challenge other members/teams please use the Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Outs Forum. Again, the Bull Ring is READ-ONLY*
> 
> ******************
> 
> Which you have already violated.  I've agreed to nothing...yet.
> 
> There is a call out section and I suggest you get this moved to that point so you can whine your ass off and still be within board rules.
> 
> You might want to learn how to participate in something.  Or are you so important that you can just ignore the rules ?
> 
> Actually it belongs in the taunting zone but then again...you're to busy to care about keeping to guidelines.  There is already one there......
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/325638-look-who-has-slithered-back-to-the-forum.html
> 
> Why don't you hop on that one and give dottie the electronic love she so desperately desires ?
> 
> Jerk.


If only all ballerinas danced as well as you princess.


----------

